# "Orvis" Poncho Pattern



## AmyKnits

I decided to knit my friend a "copy cat" of a poncho that she saw and loved at the Orvis (outdoors store) in our area.

So many of you were interested in the VERY simple top down pattern that I designed, I decided to write it up for my KP friends.

Sorry, I am at work, I am unable to create a PDF, so you will have to COPY and PRINT from here.


The "Orvis" Poncho


Two skeins Cascade Ecological Wool, (5) chunky, approx 700 yards.... (478 yards per skein). I used a 16" needle to knit the neck and then changed to the longer cords of my interchangeable needle set as the poncho grew.

My gauge is 4 sts. per inch on size 9US needles... Not extremely important as this is not fitted... Use whatever needle gets you relatively close. 

My poncho measures 49" wide (folded in half, width wise.. as you would to block) at widest part, right before hem ribbing. I made mine 19" long, which would hit at about the wrist (or to cover hem of average top) when worn.

CO 70 stitches and K2, P2 for 3".

Knit 20 sts., PM, knit 15 sts. PM, Knit 20 sts. PM, Knit 15 sts. PM. 

The "beginning of round" marker should be a different color than the other three markers in order to designate where the beginning of the round is.

Increase round... Knit to one stitch before marker, KFB, slip marker, KFB, continue around. 

Next row... KNIT

Repeat above two rounds until work measures 12" from beginning of increases. (This should be wide enough to fit around your shoulders... Try it on to make sure, if it is too snug, knit these 2 rounds a few more times until comfortable).

Continue knitting until desired length increasing on every 4th row (instead of every 2nd)

Knit 3" of K2, P2. BO in ribbing. Block and enjoy!

Of course, you could do a rolled neck, fold down neck, cowl neck or simply start at the increases for a crew neck. Substitute any ribbing or edging you prefer rather than K2, P2. Have fun knitting!


----------



## KnittnLili

That looks so nice and warm. I love the Ragg look to it 
Ragg = two different colours put together.


----------



## Grammax8

Thank you for being so kind. You are truly a generous soul giving of your talents, time, work. Have printed this for a future project for DIL....again thank you.


----------



## raqeth

Thank you! For sure, I am making this! Thank you for. Clear instructions, even I think I can swing it....


----------



## SweetPandora

AmyKnits said:


> I decided to knit my friend a "copy cat" of a poncho that she saw and loved at the Orvis (outdoors store) in our area.
> 
> So many of you were interested in the VERY simple top down pattern that I designed, I decided to write it up for my KP friends.
> 
> Sorry, I am at work, I am unable to create a PDF, so you will have to COPY and PRINT from here.
> 
> The "Orvis" Poncho
> 
> Two skeins Cascade Ecological Wool, (5) chunky, approx 700 yards.... (478 yards per skein). I used a 16" needle to knit the neck and then changed to the longer cords of my interchangeable needle set as the poncho grew.
> 
> My gauge is 4 sts. per inch on size 9US needles... Not extremely important as this is not fitted... Use whatever needle gets you relatively close.
> 
> My poncho measures 49" wide (folded in half, width wise.. as you would to block) at widest part, right before hem ribbing. I made mine 19" long, which would hit at about the wrist (or to cover hem of average top) when worn.
> 
> CO 70 stitches and K2, P2 for 3".
> 
> Knit 20 sts., PM, knit 15 sts. PM, Knit 20 sts. PM, Knit 15 sts. PM.
> 
> The "beginning of round" marker should be a different color than the other three markers in order to designate where the beginning of the round is.
> 
> Increase round... Knit to one stitch before marker, KFB, slip marker, KFB, continue around.
> 
> Next row... KNIT
> 
> Repeat above two rounds until work measures 12" from beginning of increases. (This should be wide enough to fit around your shoulders... Try it on to make sure, if it is too snug, knit these 2 rounds a few more times until comfortable).
> 
> Continue knitting until desired length increasing on every 4th row (instead of every 2nd)
> 
> Knit 3" of K2, P2. BO in ribbing. Block and enjoy!
> 
> Of course, you could do a rolled neck, fold down neck, cowl neck or simply start at the increases for a crew neck. Substitute any ribbing or edging you prefer rather than K2, P2. Have fun knitting!


As scary a thought as this is - were you inside my head, reading my mind? This is EXACTLY what I've been looking for! Thank you so much, Amy! Very beautiful, as always


----------



## Condia

Thanks so much for sharing Amy, gonna try this one soon.


----------



## SweetPandora

I'm looking at my colorways and I can't decide what color to use for this - I have some bulky weight yarn just screaming out for the dye pot


----------



## impatient knitter

Thanks a bunch, Amy. This is definitely within my skill set, I think. At least your instructions make it look so. Now I just have to get the yarn. Two skeins would really be enough?? However, THAT means (according to my rule of thumb of always buying an extra skein) I'll buy THREE skeins! (That's how I add to my stash!) 

Thanks again...
...gloria


----------



## AmyKnits

SweetPandora said:


> As scary a thought as this is - were you inside my head, reading my mind? This is EXACTLY what I've been looking for! Thank you so much, Amy! Very beautiful, as always


Yes... I have been "channeling" you to put subliminal messages in your head to dye yarns in my favorite colors! Giggle, giggle.

Placed another order yesterday for the Angel Kisses with Grey. (Name escapes me right now) as well as some of the teal sock yarn.

Come to think of it... Teal is NOT a color I would ASK you to make, but when I saw it, I just HAD to have some.

Maybe you are better left to your own devices... You are very good at what you do!

Thank you! I am glad you like the pattern... Makes me feel like I did a LITTLE something to repay you for sharing your gorgeous yarns with us!


----------



## cashmereknots

I just hand wrote this. Been wanting a good poncho pattern!!! Thank you!!


----------



## SweetPandora

AmyKnits said:


> Yes... I have been "channeling" you to put subliminal messages in your head to dye yarns in my favorite colors! Giggle, giggle.
> 
> Placed another order yesterday for the Angel Kisses with Grey. (Name escapes me right now) as well as some of the teal sock yarn.
> 
> Come to think of it... Teal is NOT a color I would ASK you to make, but when I saw it, I just HAD to have some.
> 
> Maybe you are better left to your own devices... You are very good at what you do!
> 
> Thank you! I am glad you like the pattern... Makes me feel like I did a LITTLE something to repay you for sharing your gorgeous yarns with us!


No repayment necessary! Enjoying the colors is payment enough

Tin Angel  I shipped your yarn this morning - should be there Saturday. I hope your weekend plans included yarn 

I have something almost ready to rinse and hang to dry It's a beautiful mix of light green, pink, purple and a hint of cream. I LOVE it, too.


----------



## speni

looks lovely, thanks for the pattern


----------



## MissNettie

This almost the same pattern that I concocted years ago. I divide into 4 equal sections, increase the same way you do for a while (never seem to do the same thing twice), then increase every third row for a while, then every fourth row. And I usually add a fringe, though not always. I came up with this idea from knitting sweaters with raglan sleeves, starting at the top. It works for everything from toddlers to adults, you just vary how many stitches you cast on and maybe the size of the needles. I have one in camo that is my winter regular, one in Christmas colors with tinsel for the holidays, and a wildly colorful one when I need to brighten up. I have made them for lots of my relatives in all different colors. I have used other patterns, but this is the favorite.


----------



## run4fittness

very nice!


----------



## AmyKnits

MissNettie... You hit the nail on the head... This was exactly MY thinking when designing this poncho. It looked like a top down sweater that someone forgot to put the sleeve stitches on a holder.

Great minds think alike! :thumbup:


----------



## Jeannie2009

Lovely rag looking poncho.


----------



## momcat531

Thanks Amy. This is my next project.


----------



## kammyv4

Thank you for sharing. I've bookmarked this page for future reference.


----------



## gramknits

Great poncho Amy. Thanks for writing out your pattern and sharing it with us!


----------



## dianes1717

It's so exciting!!! I'm 3/4 done with a sweater for me and just starting to dream about the next project. (I already have some yarn I want to use) and low and behold here comes Amy with exactly the right project with exactly the right yarn!!! Thank You Amy!!!
Now all I need is wings on my needles so I can finish my sweater quicker.


----------



## cgcharles

Thank you Amy. I love this. Now to find some yarn.


----------



## Prov31chicky

This looks great. I have to learn to knit, I am just beginning to try again tried over 20 years ago. I have a hard time with the tension. When it finally clicks and I have a couple of simple items under my belt I am definitely going to do this one. I taught myself to crochet last year and have made a lot of things, but I really want to learn to knit so I can make socks. I don't think crocheted socks seem to come out as well. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## joani13

Love it! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sandiego

You are so creative and clever to copy a poncho you saw in the store. Michelle will love it! I am a big fan of ponchos. Thanks for the pattern. You are so sweet to share. Thank you Amy! ;0)


----------



## Gmfur

Amy, thanks so much for posting the pattern specifics. I'm not a free-wheelin' knitter yet.


----------



## lbn

Thanks again Amy.


----------



## lynmar64

Thanks for sharing Amy; I must try this one!


----------



## ginnyfloyd

Thank you for a wonderful pattern. Can't wait to make it


----------



## moke

ty so much i love this! so cozy and yet elegant. this is for me next winter.


----------



## knitzandknotz

Very nice! You are always so generous with your knitting patterns, ideas, advice. Love you!


----------



## Bulldog

As always, you are sharing with us, yet another beautiful creation and pattern. I know God has many crowns for you in heaven, Amy, for your kindness and generosity to others.


----------



## Cookie61868

Thank you Amy, I love it!! Perfect pattern, just what I was looking for.


----------



## dana768

lovely poncho, Amy

As usual....very nicely done !!!!!

Thank you for sharing. ;-)


----------



## craft crazy

I have never had a poncho and thought it would be a good idea for a first "for me" project, this fits the bill perfectly! Love the suggestions for different neck styles! Thank you!


----------



## cabbagehome

Thank you.


----------



## JanieSue

I like your poncho, it is a simple design that will show off a beautiful yarn. Thanks for sharing. I made a lot of poncho in the 70's and glad to see them make a come back. I put this one on my do to list.


----------



## vreinholde

Amy, great work . I am always looking forward seeing your posts. I learn a lot from you. I am also tall and like to wear ponchos myself...so this patten is like "hit on the nail"..thank you.


----------



## mthrift

I am guessing that the cast on of 70 stitches for the neck is on Circular Needles? This whole project is knitted in the round, with changing cable lengths, as the size increases? I am not a very sophisticated knitter. Everything has to be spelled out,sometimes for me to visualize  Thanks!


----------



## Aunt Nay

Thank you, AmyKat.


----------



## jobikki

Amy, thank you for the pattern! You are very generous for sharing not only your photos but also your own created pattern! Please stay in KP forever!


----------



## clickyoursticks

Thank you so much Amy. I am amazed at your talents. Myself, I have to have printed instructions to follow!


----------



## Sandiego

To all KPers who are interested in knitting this poncho. I just received an e-mail from "Little Knits." They have a sale going on for Cascade Eco-plus chunky yarn and a lot of different colors. Each skein is 478 yds at $15.00 a skein. I ordered two skeins to make a lovely Orville Poncho. I just wanted to let everyone know you can order on-line a little cheaper. Thanks again Amy for the pattern. ;0)


----------



## KnittingNut

What a great pattern! Thanks - this is going to be a favorite for sure!


----------



## Sjk0508

Amy, 
If I wanted to knit with a lighter weight yarn (I live in Florida), what do you suggest so I would get that same drape. 
I have been looking for a poncho patten like this forever. I had a poncho years ago and loved it! 
Sonia


----------



## ics

Just what I've been looking for too. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## TexasT

I am allergic to wool, so what is the best yarn to substitute for this? Thanks.


----------



## frannie di

Amy thank you for the pattern. It is beautiful.


----------



## overwhelmed1

Wonderful work, thanks for taking time to write the pattern and above all sharing it with us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## baileysmom

AmyKnits said:


> I decided to knit my friend a "copy cat" of a poncho that she saw and loved at the Orvis (outdoors store) in our area.
> 
> So many of you were interested in the VERY simple top down pattern that I designed, I decided to write it up for my KP friends.
> 
> Sorry, I am at work, I am unable to create a PDF, so you will have to COPY and PRINT from here.
> 
> The "Orvis" Poncho
> 
> Two skeins Cascade Ecological Wool, (5) chunky, approx 700 yards.... (478 yards per skein). I used a 16" needle to knit the neck and then changed to the longer cords of my interchangeable needle set as the poncho grew.
> 
> My gauge is 4 sts. per inch on size 9US needles... Not extremely important as this is not fitted... Use whatever needle gets you relatively close.
> 
> My poncho measures 49" wide (folded in half, width wise.. as you would to block) at widest part, right before hem ribbing. I made mine 19" long, which would hit at about the wrist (or to cover hem of average top) when worn.
> 
> CO 70 stitches and K2, P2 for 3".
> 
> Knit 20 sts., PM, knit 15 sts. PM, Knit 20 sts. PM, Knit 15 sts. PM.
> 
> The "beginning of round" marker should be a different color than the other three markers in order to designate where the beginning of the round is.
> 
> Increase round... Knit to one stitch before marker, KFB, slip marker, KFB, continue around.
> 
> Next row... KNIT
> 
> Repeat above two rounds until work measures 12" from beginning of increases. (This should be wide enough to fit around your shoulders... Try it on to make sure, if it is too snug, knit these 2 rounds a few more times until comfortable).
> 
> Continue knitting until desired length increasing on every 4th row (instead of every 2nd)
> 
> Knit 3" of K2, P2. BO in ribbing. Block and enjoy!
> 
> Of course, you could do a rolled neck, fold down neck, cowl neck or simply start at the increases for a crew neck. Substitute any ribbing or edging you prefer rather than K2, P2. Have fun knitting!


Thanks Amy, I think even I can make this.


----------



## Msellie

Thank you for sharing your expertise and talents.
Hugs and God bless.


----------



## Browniemom

Very nice. Have bookmarked. Thank you.


----------



## dandylion

I have to echo the previous comments, especially the compliments and the thanks. You truly must be a very generous person.


----------



## ajay

Love that this doesn't have a point front and back. I like the rounded hem much better. Will be making this!!!!!!!!
Thanks for sharing pattern.


----------



## meyersa0

You do such beautiful work!


----------



## cspaen34

Thanks Amy. :thumbup: :thumbup: Carlene


----------



## GrannyH

Here's the .pdf, Amy.


----------



## Noreen

thanks for sharing the pattern, it is lovely


----------



## nevadalynn

thank you so much for the pattern - it really is the perfect shawl................


----------



## blawler

I live in Hawaii now, but I was born in Southern New England and my husband was a fly fisherman from Northern Maine so I'm very familiar with Orvis. The poncho looks great and mahalo nui loa (thank you very much in Hawaiian) for the pattern. I live on the slopes of a mountain so it gets a little cool in the evenings during the winter. Your poncho is perfect to cuddle up in.


----------



## blawler

I live in Hawaii now, but I was born in Southern New England and my husband was a fly fisherman from Northern Maine so I'm very familiar with Orvis. The poncho looks great and mahalo nui loa (thank you very much in Hawaiian) for the pattern. I live on the slopes of a mountain so it gets a little cool in the evenings during the winter. Your poncho is perfect to cuddle up in.


----------



## calisuzi

Thank you for the pattern, looks like a poncho I would wear and enjoy.


----------



## Alimac

Thanks so much for the pattern. Now just have to decide on the yarn. Decisions decisions!


----------



## cjssr

Thank you so much, it's lovely. You are so kind.


----------



## cjssr

Thank you so much, it's lovely. You are so kind.


----------



## lori2637

Love it, thanks


----------



## berigora

Thank you Amy - love the shape - roll on Knitting Season down under!


----------



## SweetPandora

I would love a worsted weight version, too, but I STILL don't know what color I would use. I'd have to figure out how to convert the pattern


----------



## Roe

Thanks Amy, have a beautiful day!


----------



## Rusty's Mom

I have one question: What is KFB? I know PM stands for Place Marker, but I don't know what KFB stands for. I think that it might stand for knit though back loop. Is this correct? I have saved the .pdf file to my Gifts K & C folder. This poncho is on my list. I would love a poncho like this. I can think of several of my relatives who would also love for me to make one for them. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Great drape to that pattern...... Thanks, Amy.... You sure are good at interpreting what you see. Love it. I need to get to an or is store. I use their paste to wash fleeces and knits and quilts and I am out..... Going to bookmark this for later... I'm out of town so can't check my yarn stash, but I think I have the perfect one.


----------



## DollieD

Great job, Amy!
Many thanks for sharing with us!
xxx


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Rusty's Mom said:


> I have one question: What is KFB? I know PM stands for Place Marker, but I don't know what KFB stands for. I think that it might stand for knit though back loop. Is this correct?  I have saved the .pdf file to my Gifts K & C folder. This poncho is on my list. I would love a poncho like this. I can think of several of my relatives who would also love for me to make one for them. Thanks for posting this.


KFB means to knit in the front and back of the same stitch, it is an increase.
Thank you Amy for this pattern , I have just found what I am making for my daughter-in-law's Christmas present for 2014 .


----------



## Rusty's Mom

Thanks Daylily Dawn for the info. I will have to learn how to do that.


----------



## copper wire-n- beads

I have been looking at poncho patterns over on Ravelry. This beats anything in their collection. It's definitely on the list of things to make.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Rusty's Mom said:


> Thanks Daylily Dawn for the info. I will have to learn how to do that.


You are welcome! By the way we have two miniature long haired dachshunds, a male black and tan, and a piebald dapple female


----------



## Rusty's Mom

Love the pics of your two dachshunds. I have a chocolate and tan mini. I named him Rusty. I will have to see about posting a pic of him here. First, I need some new batteries for my camera and a new USB cable, though. My avatar is not of Rusty. It is a picture I saved from the internet. I chose it because I love dachshunds.


----------



## glacy1

AmyKnits said:


> I decided to knit my friend a "copy cat" of a poncho that she saw and loved at the Orvis (outdoors store) in our area.
> 
> So many of you were interested in the VERY simple top down pattern that I designed, I decided to write it up for my KP friends.
> 
> Sorry, I am at work, I am unable to create a PDF, so you will have to COPY and PRINT from here.
> !


I made you a PDF Copy. Here it is:


----------



## mthrift

Thanks so much for this, Amy. Very thoughtful and much appreciated!


----------



## janneygirl

Thank you very much for taking the time to write out this pattern for us! I've copied and pasted it into MSW with no problem. HOW do you find time to do everything so quickly ?!?!? You are AMAZING. And I hope sincerely appreciated by all.


----------



## gracemd

Thank you Amy! Really appreciate your time and effort to share this pattern.


----------



## Mejarrett

Sandiego said:


> To all KPers who are interested in knitting this poncho. I just received an e-mail from "Little Knits." They have a sale going on for Cascade Eco-plus chunky yarn and a lot of different colors. Each skein is 478 yds at $15.00 a skein. I ordered two skeins to make a lovely Orville Poncho. I just wanted to let everyone know you can order on-line a little cheaper. Thanks again Amy for the pattern. ;0)


Thank you. Just ordered 2 skeins to make this poncho. Can't wait to get started. Thank you, too to Amy for being so generous with her time and talents!


----------



## cbjlinda

Is this knit on circular needles. I would assume it is but you didn't mention joining so not sure . thanks so much for the pattern.


AmyKnits said:


> I decided to knit my friend a "copy cat" of a poncho that she saw and loved at the Orvis (outdoors store) in our area.
> 
> So many of you were interested in the VERY simple top down pattern that I designed, I decided to write it up for my KP friends.
> 
> Sorry, I am at work, I am unable to create a PDF, so you will have to COPY and PRINT from here.
> 
> The "Orvis" Poncho
> 
> Two skeins Cascade Ecological Wool, (5) chunky, approx 700 yards.... (478 yards per skein). I used a 16" needle to knit the neck and then changed to the longer cords of my interchangeable needle set as the poncho grew.
> 
> My gauge is 4 sts. per inch on size 9US needles... Not extremely important as this is not fitted... Use whatever needle gets you relatively close.
> 
> My poncho measures 49" wide (folded in half, width wise.. as you would to block) at widest part, right before hem ribbing. I made mine 19" long, which would hit at about the wrist (or to cover hem of average top) when worn.
> 
> CO 70 stitches and K2, P2 for 3".
> 
> Knit 20 sts., PM, knit 15 sts. PM, Knit 20 sts. PM, Knit 15 sts. PM.
> 
> The "beginning of round" marker should be a different color than the other three markers in order to designate where the beginning of the round is.
> 
> Increase round... Knit to one stitch before marker, KFB, slip marker, KFB, continue around.
> 
> Next row... KNIT
> 
> Repeat above two rounds until work measures 12" from beginning of increases. (This should be wide enough to fit around your shoulders... Try it on to make sure, if it is too snug, knit these 2 rounds a few more times until comfortable).
> 
> Continue knitting until desired length increasing on every 4th row (instead of every 2nd)
> 
> Knit 3" of K2, P2. BO in ribbing. Block and enjoy!
> 
> Of course, you could do a rolled neck, fold down neck, cowl neck or simply start at the increases for a crew neck. Substitute any ribbing or edging you prefer rather than K2, P2. Have fun knitting!


----------



## lbn

what am I doing wrong? I co 70, knit 2 purl 2 but at end of row I end up with k2 and have to start next row with k2. Help please.


----------



## AmyKnits

lbn said:


> what am I doing wrong? I co 70, knit 2 purl 2 but at end of row I end up with k2 and have to start next row with k2. Help please.


The only thing you are doing wrong is following MY pattern! Lol

My bad... THIS is why I will never sell a pattern I have designed/written. I was in a hurry and made poor notes. I sincerely apologize.

You can either knit the ribbing in K1, P1 OR cast on 72 stitches to K2, P2 (my personal preference) and decrease 2 stitches (by knitting any 2 stitches together, twice) on the last round of ribbing to start the body with the required 70 stitches.

The same will go for the ribbing at the bottom... You will most likely have to add or subtract stitches to give you an even K2, P2 ribbing. Any time a pattern calls for ribbing, a little "adjustment" is often needed.

So sorry for the confusion! At LEAST you didn't PAY for the pattern??? Help the sting a little? I hope so. My apologies!


----------



## lbn

We are all human. Thanks so much for your swift answer. We all still love everything you do for kp. Love Nancy


----------



## mthrift

AmyKnits said:


> The only thing you are doing wrong is following MY pattern! Lol
> 
> My bad... THIS is why I will never sell a pattern I have designed/written. I was in a hurry and made poor notes. I sincerely apologize.
> 
> You can either knit the ribbing in K1, P1 OR cast on 72 stitches to K2, P2 (my personal preference) and decrease 2 stitches (by knitting any 2 stitches together, twice) on the last round of ribbing to start the body with the required 70 stitches.
> 
> The same will go for the ribbing at the bottom... You will most likely have to add or subtract stitches to give you an even K2, P2 ribbing. Any time a pattern calls for ribbing, a little "adjustment" is often needed.
> 
> So sorry for the confusion! At LEAST you didn't PAY for the pattern??? Help the sting a little? I hope so. My apologies!


----------



## mthrift

AmyKnits said:


> The only thing you are doing wrong is following MY pattern! Lol
> 
> My bad... THIS is why I will never sell a pattern I have designed/written. I was in a hurry and made poor notes. I sincerely apologize.
> 
> You can either knit the ribbing in K1, P1 OR cast on 72 stitches to K2, P2 (my personal preference) and decrease 2 stitches (by knitting any 2 stitches together, twice) on the last round of ribbing to start the body with the required 70 stitches.
> 
> LOVE the fact you TRY, and that is how the little details get corrected. LOVE this site. As each person tries it, this pattern will be honed into perfection! Thanks for posting the problem, too. That way everyone will find success! Love that you just jump in, Amy!  <3
> 
> The same will go for the ribbing at the bottom... You will most likely have to add or subtract stitches to give you an even K2, P2 ribbing. Any time a pattern calls for ribbing, a little "adjustment" is often needed.
> 
> So sorry for the confusion! At LEAST you didn't PAY for the pattern??? Help the sting a little? I hope so. My apologies!


----------



## copper wire-n- beads

Amy, that's why you have KP friendship to test knit before you market your patterns. Katherine


----------



## mthrift

copper wire-n- beads said:


> Amy, that's why you have KP friendship to test knit before you market your patterns. Katherine


BRAVO! Ditto! That's what we are "friends" to help it work!


----------



## normancha

Rusty's Mom said:


> I have one question: What is KFB? I know PM stands for Place Marker, but I don't know what KFB stands for. I think that it might stand for knit though back loop. Is this correct? I have saved the .pdf file to my Gifts K & C folder. This poncho is on my list. I would love a poncho like this. I can think of several of my relatives who would also love for me to make one for them. Thanks for posting this.


knit in front and back of the same stitch: one increase.


----------



## Mejarrett

copper wire-n- beads said:


> Amy, that's why you have KP friendship to test knit before you market your patterns. Katherine


Exactly! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Read2Me

Amy, Thank you so much!!!!
Pegge


----------



## AmyKnits

copper wire-n- beads wrote:
Amy, that's why you have KP friendship to test knit before you market your patterns. Katherine


Exactly! 


You guys are pretty good sports! Thanks for test knitting for me! Giggle, giggle.


----------



## lbn

Amy another question. On the first increase row should you also do a kfb on first stitch when starting the increase row?


----------



## Bubbyof4

thank you, Amy...I have already ordered three lots of wool to make it! Eco wool is on sale at Little Knits!!!


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma

Sandiego said:


> To all KPers who are interested in knitting this poncho. I just received an e-mail from "Little Knits." They have a sale going on for Cascade Eco-plus chunky yarn and a lot of different colors. Each skein is 478 yds at $15.00 a skein. I ordered two skeins to make a lovely Orville Poncho. I just wanted to let everyone know you can order on-line a little cheaper. Thanks again Amy for the pattern. ;0)


TY for the tip on the sale. Now what color...colors do I Want...need?


----------



## AmyKnits

lbn said:


> Amy another question. On the first increase row should you also do a kfb on first stitch when starting the increase row?


Yes, ma'am!


----------



## lbn

Smooth sailing now. Thanks again.


----------



## SweetPandora

I dyed my yarn and I'm waiting for it to dry. I did a blue color, mixed some different dyes up, just fooling around. 

Ir reminds me of patchwork hippie jeans, and I'm hoping I like the overall effect when it's done. 

I found some bulky weight superwash merino on clearance, and I ordered enough for 2 more ponchos, too. 

My name is SweetPandora and I am a yarn addict.


----------



## lbn

Can't wait to see your poncho Pandora. Your yarn is beautiful.


----------



## ncs

You are amazing! My worst fear is you and many other members stop sharing your information and talent. Thank you, thank you, thank you!
.


----------



## cashmereknots

Nice sweet Pandora!! Will be groovy!!!


----------



## caticakes

Thank you for sharing this pattern. I love it.


----------



## lifeline

I have just come across this pattern. Amy thank you so much for sharing. Have you given your friend her gift yet? (sorry I haven't read all the posts so you have possibly answered this already) And if she has received her gift, just how much _did_ she love it?


----------



## DotS

Thanks for sharing this pattern. I have been looking for a poncho pattern for a long time.
DotS


----------



## KarenLeigh

Dear Amy - I am very grateful to you for sharing this pattern. I have been scouring the Internet day and night to locate a pattern that would meet my requirements (top-down, knitted in the round, straightforward). I consider myself an advanced beginner and will be making this as a Christmas gift for a friend. My friend is an outdoorswoman and complex patterns with ruffles, lace, and other frilly details just wouldn't do. I am excited to now be able to begin this project. Thank you again for your kindness! Karen from West Seneca


----------



## Rainyday

Thank you Amy. This is exactly the style of poncho I have been looking for. Now all I have to do is find a UK equivalent that knits to the same gauge. I'm really going to have fun with this.
Once more thank you.


----------



## Margit

GrannyH said:


> Here's the .pdf, Amy.


Thanks for the PDF, it is much easier to read than my scribbles and the picture to boot!!!


----------



## snughollow

Beautiful Poncho Amy! Thank you for the pattern. You always show such lovely things. This should be someones favorite thing to wear when it is cool.


----------



## kriskrafter

I love this! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## raelkcol

I already have enough yarn so I'll start one soon as a christmas present for my sister who loves them. Thank you so much for sharing your pattern with us.


----------



## sharronaw

A wonderful and easy pattern! Thank you for coming up with it AmyKnits. I made it for my terrific D-I-L' s birthday. I plan to make more for others in the family for Christmas. I used a wool blend in a thinner yarn than the pattern suggested, it took 3 balls.


----------



## Mejarrett

sharronaw said:


> A wonderful and easy pattern! Thank you for coming up with it AmyKnits. I made it for my terrific D-I-L' s birthday. I plan to make more for others in the family for Christmas. I used a wool blend in a thinner yarn than the pattern suggested, it took 3 balls.


Looks lovely. I love this pattern! :thumbup:


----------



## bethshangirl

Thank you SO much! it's great!


----------



## overwhelmed1

Good work. Did you use the same number of stitches as suggested by Amy in the original post? What yarn did you use? Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## sharronaw

I did use the same numbers for stitches & increases, my D-I-L does not care for a turtle neck so I shortened that part. The yarn is Hobby Lobby SnowFlake wool Blend. It knitted up beautifully and was incredibly warm on my lap as I knitted so I think she will really enjoy it this winter.


----------



## Read2Me

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Read2Me

I can't seem to find your yarn on the Hobby Lobby site--what weight is it?


----------



## seafox

Very nice looking. Thank You for working it out.


----------



## katmel

AmyKnits said:


> I decided to knit my friend a "copy cat" of a poncho that she saw and loved at the Orvis (outdoors store) in our area.
> 
> So many of you were interested in the VERY simple top down pattern that I designed, I decided to write it up for my KP friends.
> 
> Sorry, I am at work, I am unable to create a PDF, so you will have to COPY and PRINT from here.
> 
> The "Orvis" Poncho
> 
> Two skeins Cascade Ecological Wool, (5) chunky, approx 700 yards.... (478 yards per skein). I used a 16" needle to knit the neck and then changed to the longer cords of my interchangeable needle set as the poncho grew.
> 
> My gauge is 4 sts. per inch on size 9US needles... Not extremely important as this is not fitted... Use whatever needle gets you relatively close.
> 
> My poncho measures 49" wide (folded in half, width wise.. as you would to block) at widest part, right before hem ribbing. I made mine 19" long, which would hit at about the wrist (or to cover hem of average top) when worn.
> 
> CO 70 stitches and K2, P2 for 3".
> 
> Knit 20 sts., PM, knit 15 sts. PM, Knit 20 sts. PM, Knit 15 sts. PM.
> 
> The "beginning of round" marker should be a different color than the other three markers in order to designate where the beginning of the round is.
> 
> Increase round... Knit to one stitch before marker, KFB, slip marker, KFB, continue around.
> 
> Next row... KNIT
> 
> Repeat above two rounds until work measures 12" from beginning of increases. (This should be wide enough to fit around your shoulders... Try it on to make sure, if it is too snug, knit these 2 rounds a few more times until comfortable).
> 
> Continue knitting until desired length increasing on every 4th row (instead of every 2nd)
> 
> Knit 3" of K2, P2. BO in ribbing. Block and enjoy!
> 
> Of course, you could do a rolled neck, fold down neck, cowl neck or simply start at the increases for a crew neck. Substitute any ribbing or edging you prefer rather than K2, P2. Have fun knitting!


Will this work for a plus sized woman? I've been wanting to try a poncho but they all look so bulky. This looks more appropriate for us larger ladies w/o the bulk. However, never having done something like this before, I would hate to get partially through it and find out it won't work for me. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## seafox

I think this would be a great choice. I found when making things for myself in the larger sizes that the tendency to make bulky things with bulky yarn on big needles--because, heck, it is a lot of knitting when you are big and tall--was a mistake. 

Making things in a thinner gauge is more flattering. Make the knitwear so it gently touches the body without pulling,kisses it, the way good clothes do, in the case of a poncho , that it has enough flow to drape nicely, so that it has plenty of ease, but have it not be overly heavy and bulky and it will flatter you. This one has a gauge that should do that if you use a yarn that has some drape. I'm thinking a nice lofty alpaca mix. 

This is on a size 9 needle. Nice size. the lines are lovely, and you can modify the neck and how wide you do the shoulders, and how long you make it. You could leave off the turtle neck if you wanted, but I love it.You need to keep increasing till it clears you frame nicely. (Put it on a lifeline to try it on) 

Another idea is to knit it with a crew/scoop neck and add a matching cowl for colder days. 

I think the clue in knitting for larger and plus sizes, is sort of contrary. Go with a gentler, smaller gauge and smaller needles--go for the long haul, and don't try for the bulky yarn ideas. I forget how I learned this...But I think I got a tip one time from a pattern book for plus size women. It shook me up, because I was a fast result knitter then and I wanted things done.

Just an opinion and hope it helps. I love ponchos. Saying that, lots of poncho ideas in worsted weight would be pretty good choices, but this a very flattering idea and nice that Amy wrote it out.
Happy knitting.


----------



## katmel

seafox said:


> I think this would be a great choice. I found when making things for myself in the larger sizes that the tendency to make bulky things with bulky yarn on big needles--because, heck, it is a lot of knitting when you are big and tall--was a mistake.
> 
> Making things in a thinner gauge is more flattering. Make the knitwear so it gently touches the body without pulling,kisses it, the way good clothes do, in the case of a poncho , that it has enough flow to drape nicely, so that it has plenty of ease, but have it not be overly heavy and bulky and it will flatter you. This one has a gauge that should do that if you use a yarn that has some drape. I'm thinking a nice lofty alpaca mix.
> 
> This is on a size 9 needle. Nice size. the lines are lovely, and you can modify the neck and how wide you do the shoulders, and how long you make it. You could leave off the turtle neck if you wanted, but I love it.You need to keep increasing till it clears you frame nicely. (Put it on a lifeline to try it on)
> 
> Another idea is to knit it with a crew/scoop neck and add a matching cowl for colder days.
> 
> I think the clue in knitting for larger and plus sizes, is sort of contrary. Go with a gentler, smaller gauge and smaller needles--go for the long haul, and don't try for the bulky yarn ideas. I forget how I learned this...But I think I got a tip one time from a pattern book for plus size women. It shook me up, because I was a fast result knitter then and I wanted things done.
> 
> Just an opinion and hope it helps. I love ponchos. Saying that, lots of poncho ideas in worsted weight would be pretty good choices, but this a very flattering idea and nice that Amy wrote it out.
> Happy knitting.


Thank you so much for your input. I have never even made a sweater so this would be a challenge for me. However, it does look and sound easy from your description. Actually, I love mock turtlenecks so think this would be a great item to try. Thanks again.


----------



## katmel

seafox said:


> I think this would be a great choice. I found when making things for myself in the larger sizes that the tendency to make bulky things with bulky yarn on big needles--because, heck, it is a lot of knitting when you are big and tall--was a mistake.
> 
> Making things in a thinner gauge is more flattering. Make the knitwear so it gently touches the body without pulling,kisses it, the way good clothes do, in the case of a poncho , that it has enough flow to drape nicely, so that it has plenty of ease, but have it not be overly heavy and bulky and it will flatter you. This one has a gauge that should do that if you use a yarn that has some drape. I'm thinking a nice lofty alpaca mix.
> 
> This is on a size 9 needle. Nice size. the lines are lovely, and you can modify the neck and how wide you do the shoulders, and how long you make it. You could leave off the turtle neck if you wanted, but I love it.You need to keep increasing till it clears you frame nicely. (Put it on a lifeline to try it on)
> 
> Another idea is to knit it with a crew/scoop neck and add a matching cowl for colder days.
> 
> I think the clue in knitting for larger and plus sizes, is sort of contrary. Go with a gentler, smaller gauge and smaller needles--go for the long haul, and don't try for the bulky yarn ideas. I forget how I learned this...But I think I got a tip one time from a pattern book for plus size women. It shook me up, because I was a fast result knitter then and I wanted things done.
> 
> Just an opinion and hope it helps. I love ponchos. Saying that, lots of poncho ideas in worsted weight would be pretty good choices, but this a very flattering idea and nice that Amy wrote it out.
> Happy knitting.


Thank you so much for your input. I have never even made a sweater so this would be a challenge for me. However, it does look and sound easy from your description. Actually, I love mock turtlenecks so think this would be a great item to try. Thanks again.


----------



## katmel

Sorry for double post.


----------



## sharronaw

This is a very simple pattern, easier than a sweater for starting out. I love the suggestion of thinner yarn for a plus size garment. I think it makes such sense for a better drape and slimming fit. I plan to make more using Alpaca, mine is quite thin (2/24 weight) so am thinking of 2 strands twisted together.
Good luck, Mary. Post a picture when you complete it!


----------



## katmel

sharronaw said:


> This is a very simple pattern, easier than a sweater for starting out. I love the suggestion of thinner yarn for a plus size garment. I think it makes such sense for a better drape and slimming fit. I plan to make more using Alpaca, mine is quite thin (2/24 weight) so am thinking of 2 strands twisted together.
> Good luck, Mary. Post a picture when you complete it!


Thanks. First have to get moved into my new house - soon, I hope! Then the holidays. Then learn how to post a pic. Am anxious to give it a try but first things first!


----------



## laura starrett

Thank you! What a great-looking poncho--can't wait to make one!


----------



## edmondp

Thank you. Very nice of you to share.


----------



## baileysmom

katmel said:


> Will this work for a plus sized woman? I've been wanting to try a poncho but they all look so bulky. This looks more appropriate for us larger ladies w/o the bulk. However, never having done something like this before, I would hate to get partially through it and find out it won't work for me. Any thoughts? Thanks.


I have had this pattern since Amy first posted it. I am not quite sure wear to join. Is it after the ribbing or before. Also, I'm not a big fan of turtlenecks and would prefer either a smaller turtle neck or a regular crew, but not exactly sure where to start. She said start at the increases? Thanks for any help. I know I ask a lot of questions, but I'm pretty thick headed and sometimes just don't understand the way patterns are written. I'm learning and I'm a lot further than when I first started thanks to everyone here. Of course, I have so many projects going or want to do to expand my knitting I don't know where to start.

Again thanks!

Carol

Carol


----------



## sharronaw

Hi Carol, this poncho is worked on circular needles, starting with the neck which you can modify to a style you are more comfortable with. The increases begin the row after you finish the neck. It is an easy fun project. The way the increases are done it has a raglan appearance at the shoulders. I am currently making myself one after making one for my dear D-I-L. Fall begins today & I had hoped to have it finished!


----------



## baileysmom

sharronaw said:


> Hi Carol, this poncho is worked on circular needles, starting with the neck which you can modify to a style you are more comfortable with. The increases begin the row after you finish the neck. It is an easy fun project. The way the increases are done it has a raglan appearance at the shoulders. I am currently making myself one after making one for my dear D-I-L. Fall begins today & I had hoped to have it finished!


Thank you Sharronaw! I'll probably just leave it the way the pattern says because I don't know how to change anything. I'm afraid I'd end up with a real mess. I'm not experienced enough to try to change anything. I've had this pattern for a long time just wasn't comfortable enough with anything this large. I now feel capable enough to do it. One question though where do I join it? After the ribbing or after casting on? After looking at the pattern again, maybe I'm not able to do it. I need specific instructions and I don't know where to place the beginning marker before or after the knit 20 stitches, I don't know where to join, etc. Now I am all confused and know why I never made it.

Carol


----------



## SweetPandora

baileysmom said:


> Thank you Sharronaw! I'll probably just leave it the way the pattern says because I don't know how to change anything. I'm afraid I'd end up with a real mess. I'm not experienced enough to try to change anything. I've had this pattern for a long time just wasn't comfortable enough with anything this large. I now feel capable enough to do it. One question though where do I join it? After the ribbing or after casting on? After looking at the pattern again, maybe I'm not able to do it. I need specific instructions and I don't know where to place the beginning marker before or after the knit 20 stitches, I don't know where to join, etc. Now I am all confused and know why I never made it.
> 
> Carol


I'm on my thrid one 

You would join just after casting on, before beginning the ribbing. You can make the ribbing as long (turtleneck) or as short (crewneck) as you wish. Both of mine have been crewneck at this point.

Best of luck to you!!


----------



## baileysmom

SweetPandora said:


> I'm on my thrid one
> 
> You would join just after casting on, before beginning the ribbing. You can make the ribbing as long (turtleneck) or as short (crewneck) as you wish. Both of mine have been crewneck at this point.
> 
> Best of luck to you!!


Thank you so much that helps immensely. I'm anxious to get started on it. It's something besides a hat or scarf. Again, many, many thanks.


----------



## craftyone51

Beautiful poncho, Amy. I will be adding this to my have to knit.


----------



## flitri

Thank you Amy, I have book marked this for a future project.


----------



## Sampymom

Thank you so much Amy! I love ponchos and this one is perfect! Also thanks to the KPers who put the pattern in PDF.


----------



## Sarah Chana

AmyKnits said:


> I decided to knit my friend a "copy cat" of a poncho that she saw and loved at the Orvis (outdoors store) in our area.
> 
> So many of you were interested in the VERY simple top down pattern that I designed, I decided to write it up for my KP friends.
> 
> Sorry, I am at work, I am unable to create a PDF, so you will have to COPY and PRINT from here.
> 
> What is PM. Thanks a lot
> The "Orvis" Poncho
> 
> Two skeins Cascade Ecological Wool, (5) chunky, approx 700 yards.... (478 yards per skein). I used a 16" needle to knit the neck and then changed to the longer cords of my interchangeable needle set as the poncho grew.
> 
> My gauge is 4 sts. per inch on size 9US needles... Not extremely important as this is not fitted... Use whatever needle gets you relatively close.
> 
> My poncho measures 49" wide (folded in half, width wise.. as you would to block) at widest part, right before hem ribbing. I made mine 19" long, which would hit at about the wrist (or to cover hem of average top) when worn.
> 
> CO 70 stitches and K2, P2 for 3".
> 
> Knit 20 sts., PM, knit 15 sts. PM, Knit 20 sts. PM, Knit 15 sts. PM.
> 
> The "beginning of round" marker should be a different color than the other three markers in order to designate where the beginning of the round is.
> 
> Increase round... Knit to one stitch before marker, KFB, slip marker, KFB, continue around.
> 
> Next row... KNIT
> 
> Repeat above two rounds until work measures 12" from beginning of increases. (This should be wide enough to fit around your shoulders... Try it on to make sure, if it is too snug, knit these 2 rounds a few more times until comfortable).
> 
> Continue knitting until desired length increasing on every 4th row (instead of every 2nd)
> 
> Knit 3" of K2, P2. BO in ribbing. Block and enjoy!
> 
> Of course, you could do a rolled neck, fold down neck, cowl neck or simply start at the increases for a crew neck. Substitute any ribbing or edging you prefer rather than K2, P2. Have fun knitting!


----------



## Sarah Chana

AmyKnits said:


> I decided to knit my friend a "copy cat" of a poncho that she saw and loved at the Orvis (outdoors store) in our area.
> 
> So many of you were interested in the VERY simple top down pattern that I designed, I decided to write it up for my KP friends.
> 
> Sorry, I am at work, I am unable to create a PDF, so you will have to COPY and PRINT from here.
> 
> The "Orvis" Poncho
> 
> What is PM? Thanks
> 
> Two skeins Cascade Ecological Wool, (5) chunky, approx 700 yards.... (478 yards per skein). I used a 16" needle to knit the neck and then changed to the longer cords of my interchangeable needle set as the poncho grew.
> 
> My gauge is 4 sts. per inch on size 9US needles... Not extremely important as this is not fitted... Use whatever needle gets you relatively close.
> 
> My poncho measures 49" wide (folded in half, width wise.. as you would to block) at widest part, right before hem ribbing. I made mine 19" long, which would hit at about the wrist (or to cover hem of average top) when worn.
> 
> CO 70 stitches and K2, P2 for 3".
> 
> Knit 20 sts., PM, knit 15 sts. PM, Knit 20 sts. PM, Knit 15 sts. PM.
> 
> The "beginning of round" marker should be a different color than the other three markers in order to designate where the beginning of the round is.
> 
> Increase round... Knit to one stitch before marker, KFB, slip marker, KFB, continue around.
> 
> Next row... KNIT
> 
> Repeat above two rounds until work measures 12" from beginning of increases. (This should be wide enough to fit around your shoulders... Try it on to make sure, if it is too snug, knit these 2 rounds a few more times until comfortable).
> 
> Continue knitting until desired length increasing on every 4th row (instead of every 2nd)
> 
> Knit 3" of K2, P2. BO in ribbing. Block and enjoy!
> 
> Of course, you could do a rolled neck, fold down neck, cowl neck or simply start at the increases for a crew neck. Substitute any ribbing or edging you prefer rather than K2, P2. Have fun knitting!


----------



## Mei50

Hi Amy, apologies for bothering you, I love your Poncho, and my daughter's been asking me to make her one, this is perfect and simple design for my level skill! The only problem is I only know to knit on straight needles, I don 't mind to hem them, is it possible? Please say yes, your works are beautiful, but I can't knit in the round  . Please let me know. Thanks a lot! Mei50


----------



## bcdado

Thanks Amy for the pattern - my daughter also has asked for a poncho and I have been looking for one that I think I could knit. Haven't seen you posting on KP lately - miss your posts!


----------



## sherimorphis

AmyKnits said:


> I decided to knit my friend a "copy cat" of a poncho that she saw and loved at the Orvis (outdoors store) in our area.
> 
> So many of you were interested in the VERY simple top down pattern that I designed, I decided to write it up for my KP friends.
> 
> Sorry, I am at work, I am unable to create a PDF, so you will have to COPY and PRINT from here.
> 
> The "Orvis" Poncho
> .................................................
> I like it thank you so much! Sheri
> 
> Two skeins Cascade Ecological Wool, (5) chunky, approx 700 yards.... (478 yards per skein). I used a 16" needle to knit the neck and then changed to the longer cords of my interchangeable needle set as the poncho grew.
> 
> My gauge is 4 sts. per inch on size 9US needles... Not extremely important as this is not fitted... Use whatever needle gets you relatively close.
> 
> My poncho measures 49" wide (folded in half, width wise.. as you would to block) at widest part, right before hem ribbing. I made mine 19" long, which would hit at about the wrist (or to cover hem of average top) when worn.
> 
> CO 70 stitches and K2, P2 for 3".
> 
> Knit 20 sts., PM, knit 15 sts. PM, Knit 20 sts. PM, Knit 15 sts. PM.
> 
> The "beginning of round" marker should be a different color than the other three markers in order to designate where the beginning of the round is.
> 
> Increase round... Knit to one stitch before marker, KFB, slip marker, KFB, continue around.
> 
> Next row... KNIT
> 
> Repeat above two rounds until work measures 12" from beginning of increases. (This should be wide enough to fit around your shoulders... Try it on to make sure, if it is too snug, knit these 2 rounds a few more times until comfortable).
> 
> Continue knitting until desired length increasing on every 4th row (instead of every 2nd)
> 
> Knit 3" of K2, P2. BO in ribbing. Block and enjoy!
> 
> Of course, you could do a rolled neck, fold down neck, cowl neck or simply start at the increases for a crew neck. Substitute any ribbing or edging you prefer rather than K2, P2. Have fun knitting!


----------



## janegreen

Lovely!


----------



## LEE1313

Hi Amy,
Great poncho. Thanks for an easy knit.
Hope you and your family are getting ready to enjoy the holidays.
Hope your son is well.
Sending HUGS,
Linda


----------



## knitonashingle

AmyKnits said:


> I decided to knit my friend a "copy cat" of a poncho that she saw and loved at the Orvis (outdoors store) in our area.
> 
> So many of you were interested in the VERY simple top down pattern that I designed, I decided to write it up for my KP friends.
> 
> Sorry, I am at work, I am unable to create a PDF, so you will have to COPY and PRINT from here.
> 
> The "Orvis" Poncho
> 
> Two skeins Cascade Ecological Wool, (5) chunky, approx 700 yards.... (478 yards per skein). I used a 16" needle to knit the neck and then changed to the longer cords of my interchangeable needle set as the poncho grew.
> 
> My gauge is 4 sts. per inch on size 9US needles... Not extremely important as this is not fitted... Use whatever needle gets you relatively close.
> 
> My poncho measures 49" wide (folded in half, width wise.. as you would to block) at widest part, right before hem ribbing. I made mine 19" long, which would hit at about the wrist (or to cover hem of average top) when worn.
> 
> CO 70 stitches and K2, P2 for 3".
> 
> Knit 20 sts., PM, knit 15 sts. PM, Knit 20 sts. PM, Knit 15 sts. PM.
> 
> The "beginning of round" marker should be a different color than the other three markers in order to designate where the beginning of the round is.
> 
> Increase round... Knit to one stitch before marker, KFB, slip marker, KFB, continue around.
> 
> Next row... KNIT
> 
> Repeat above two rounds until work measures 12" from beginning of increases. (This should be wide enough to fit around your shoulders... Try it on to make sure, if it is too snug, knit these 2 rounds a few more times until comfortable).
> 
> Continue knitting until desired length increasing on every 4th row (instead of every 2nd)
> 
> Knit 3" of K2, P2. BO in ribbing. Block and enjoy!
> 
> Of course, you could do a rolled neck, fold down neck, cowl neck or simply start at the increases for a crew neck. Substitute any ribbing or edging you prefer rather than K2, P2. Have fun knitting!


Thank you!!!! Sugar for you!


----------



## LUVCRAFTS

I am echoing the positive sentiments of all the KP'ers that thanked you for all your wonderful input.


----------



## MissNettie

That is very close to the poncho pattern that I made up and started using many years ago. I tried to write it up for someone recently in another request for a poncho. But I am not good at writing patterns. I had hoped someone would do it. The only real difference in my pattern and yours is that I make my markers be evenly spaced. If I cast on 80 stitches, I put them every 20 stitches. That way I do not have a "front" or "back" or "sides" unless I am putting a cable down the front or some other pattern to break the monotony. I use ponchos instead of a coat in cold weather and do not particularly want to decide what is the front or side or whatever when I throw one on. I am basically a lazy sloppy person. Thanks for posting your pattern.


----------



## SouthernGirl

well this showed up again and it is still beautiful


----------



## nannygoat

Thank you for sharing this beautiful pattern. I would love one of these for my car coat.


----------



## cjssr

Thanks Amy for sharing your pattern, Love it. Looking forward to starting mine for charity.


----------



## cjssr

Thanks for the pattern and the photos. Great working with you.


----------



## kiwiannie

Very pretty poncho.


----------



## ginnyfloyd

sharronaw said:


> A wonderful and easy pattern! Thank you for coming up with it AmyKnits. I made it for my terrific D-I-L' s birthday. I plan to make more for others in the family for Christmas. I used a wool blend in a thinner yarn than the pattern suggested, it took 3 balls.


Beautiful 🙋 Could you share some of your pattern change details. How many did you cast on, and what gauge.

Thank you 😀


----------



## mthrift

I made this in a lovely navy blue! Love it ! The pattern works very well. Not as rustic, as the one AmyKnits made, but the pattern is great. You could also do it in another stitch pattern than Stockinette..... if you wanted, seed, etc. But, this one works really well! Thanks, AmyKnits! I was just going to suggest this!


----------



## diobsession

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern. This will be perfect for a Christmas gift for ME.


----------



## GrannyLove

Thanks so much for this poncho pattern! I love it!


----------



## lcunitz

Nice! I like that you're designing things you've seen in the stores. Another good one!


----------



## aknitter

How nice of you to share this wonderful looking poncho! Thank you.


----------



## charlie

Amy do you remember how many stitches on your needles when you ended up. I am knitting the poncho now for my daughter. Thanks Charlie


----------



## runswithscissors

Thank you for your generosity in sharing your talents.


----------



## rubyglass

Beautiful. So nice of you to share your work. Thank you!


----------



## Katsch

Katsch said:


> Beautiful looking poncho Amy. Thank you for working out and sharing the pattern with us.


Again Amy/Annelisse I was not honest way back when. This poncho is just ho hum, no real style and a drab color. Sorry Amy/Annelisse I know you spent an enormous amount of time finding all my KP posts and making reference to each and every one on your Ravelry project pages as Annelisse. It must have taken you all day. What I do not understand is why would you want me on your Ravelry pages especially, after all the nastiness? I wish you good luck on Ravelry!


----------



## BBatten17

Katsch said:


> Again Amy/Annelisse I was not honest way back when. This poncho is just ho hum, no real style and a drab color. Sorry Amy/Annelisse I know you spent an enormous amount of time finding all my KP posts and making reference to each and every one on your Ravelry project pages as Annelisse. It must have taken you all day. What I do not understand is why would you want me on your Ravelry pages especially, after all the nastiness? I wish you good luck on Ravelry!


The fact that AmyKnits/Annelisse spent all that time looking up every post you've ever made on her projects and put them on another forum simply proves what we've known all along - your opinion is VERY important to her. She always claimed that you were jealous of her, we know for sure now that it's the other way around. Why else would she want everyone all over the world to see what you said? Since she can't post here anymore, she figures she'll go to a bigger audience. It's sad enough that she has to make up profiles to make comments on her own work, so she's going to use the ones that mean the most to her. She must have a very sad, unfulfilled life to have to use the comments of a complete stranger to make her feel worthwhile. I almost feel sorry for her. Almost. But not quite.


----------



## BlueBerry36

Amyknit. ThankYou so very much and I wrote it down an bookmarked it this time!!


----------



## Nanamel14

Very nice, thanks for sharing ☺


----------



## Nanamel14

Very nice, thanks for sharing ☺


----------



## Patrice B-Z

I just love your design! Thank you for sharing, I have several yarns I can use for this!!!


----------



## ics

Just what I need. Many thanks.


----------



## ics

Sorry about the double post.????


----------



## Palmitogirl

I too am so thankful for this pattern. Have plans to make a few before next year Christmas.
I love the one shown. Did I hear someone say to use 2 different colors together to get this effect? So then would be 2 skeins of each color? 
Can you tell I am new at this?
Thanks so much. I have a working theory that knitters and crocheters are the nicest most generous people.


----------



## VictoriaT98

[No message]


----------



## Glockchen

I'd like to knit this poncho with worsted weight yarn vs the bulky yarn the pattern was written for. Need some help in subbing, please.
Do I need to adjust number of stitches or just go up on needles size? Thanks!


----------



## Aunty M

Glockchen said:


> I'd like to knit this poncho with worsted weight yarn vs the bulky yarn the pattern was written for. Need some help in subbing, please.
> Do I need to adjust number of stitches or just go up on needles size? Thanks!


This poncho isn't as fitted as a sweater for example, so I think you'd be ok with a larger needle size. The gauge is 4 sts per inch, so if you get close to that, it should work well.

I recommend doing a swatch to make sure the fabric is to your liking with the larger needles, and if so, you can knit the poncho with your yarn.


----------



## Nanamel14

Thank you for sharing


----------



## JlsH

Thank you!


----------

